# Barn Find Amp $40



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Bet it smells as good as it looks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure what that would be good for.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Target practice.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

He should have left that amp in the barn ...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

@Frenchy99 new amp day tomorrow?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Tweed or burlap?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What happened to the photo I posted in the OP? I have tried to post another and I get an error message...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I see the original photo posted earlier.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Verne said:


> I see the original photo posted earlier.


I loaded an addon to Firefox that saves webpages. Then I opened the saved webpage, then saved the photo, then dragged the file into the upload photo window...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Same with this photo:


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Widow maker


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

No, that is a different photo now.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


>


----------

